# Apple CarPlay



## Charles49 (Dec 2, 2018)

Just bought a Honda Accord for my wife. It has Apple Car Play, Android's version of Apple Car Play, whatever that's called, and bluetooth with plug-in/charge capabilities. Two weeks later we purchased a Model 3. Now I learn that it only plays my Apple Music via bluetooth with limited controls to boot. To add more to this issue my Tesla doesn't even show my Playlists. I guess its a good thing this (TM3) car drives itself since I'll be looking at my phone when I want to select another song. Oops, that's illegal in my state. Never mind... By the way, the Honda was less than half the cost of the Model 3. Come on Elon, help the us Apple cell phone users catch up with the music world in these great cars.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Charles49 said:


> Just bought a Honda Accord for my wife. It has Apple Car Play, Android's version of Apple Car Play, whatever that's called, and bluetooth with plug-in/charge capabilities. Two weeks later we purchased a Model 3. Now I learn that it only plays my Apple Music via bluetooth with limited controls to boot. To add more to this issue my Tesla doesn't even show my Playlists. I guess its a good thing this (TM3) car drives itself since I'll be looking at my phone when I want to select another song. Oops, that's illegal in my state. Never mind... By the way, the Honda was less than half the cost of the Model 3. Come on Elon, help the us Apple cell phone users catch up with the music world in these great cars.


The Tesla is not 2x the price of the Honda because of Apple CarPlay. it is 2x the cost because it is electric and everything that goes along with that and it being a Tesla (OTA updates, lower operating cost, clean, etc). if you are only buying a car based on carplay, you should have just gotten 2 hondas.


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

Still a valid point, IMO. You would expect a car that's this technologically advanced to have a little more functionality than what they've currently got when it comes to media playback.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Defjukie said:


> Still a valid point, IMO. You would expect a car that's this technologically advanced to have a little more functionality than what they've currently got when it comes to media playback.


Yeah, my Bentley Mulsanne doesn't have Apple CarPlay either.
For $300k, you think it would offer such basic functionality!


----------



## jdbunda (Nov 7, 2018)

For a car touted as being so technically advanced, the TM3 UI is a little disappointing - more clunky and retro than I anticipated. I expected at least CarPlay level function, a better choice of streaming music services than my $300 TV, and hey, even my lowly fitbit displays my text messages....


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yeah, my Bentley Mulsanne doesn't have Apple CarPlay either.
> For $300k, you think it would offer such basic functionality!


Expensive != technologically advanced. Especially in the case of a Bentley.

I'm strictly talking about the common notion that Tesla's are "iPads on wheels", not how much the car costs.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> Yeah, my Bentley Mulsanne doesn't have Apple CarPlay either.
> For $300k, you think it would offer such basic functionality!


If made within the last 5 years I would.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> The Tesla is not 2x the price of the Honda because of Apple CarPlay.


He never said that was the reason it cost more. 



> it is 2x the cost because it is electric and everything that goes along with that and it being a Tesla (OTA updates, lower operating cost, clean, etc). if you are only buying a car based on carplay, you should have just gotten 2 hondas.


It might be hard to resist the temptation to defend Tesla, but objectively speaking the Infotainment system is pretty poor and limits options to what Tesla decide you should use via the screen - seeing playlists via wired connection on the car's screen has been around since the mid-2000's. CarPlay and Android Auto remove the manufacturers limitations, that's why they were created with the user/driver in mind. But Tesla know best, right? I mean Slacker? Really? 

As to your point about OTA updates... yes they're great, usually. I saw Elon getting excited about providing some new games - maybe that's not the biggest priority right now?


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yeah, my Bentley Mulsanne doesn't have Apple CarPlay either.
> For $300k, you think it would offer such basic functionality!


Neither does a McClaren F1 or a Porsche GTR - but neither of those cars are being sold as family saloons.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

This has been a problem with Tesla since forever. Most cars recognize the old iPod command set. The lack of integration is shameful. While I would love Car Play, simple iPod integration would still be a big improvement. I have no idea what Tesla has against this. The laws in Georgia are pretty explicit about not playing on your phone. Fortunately, Siri can help. Still, Tesla should be embarrassed.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The problem with adding Apple CarPlay is that over half of the buyers don't care.
So then you also have to implement Android Auto for the other half.

On top of that, Elon is on record saying that he doesn't like either of those solutions.
Unfortunately, he's also not prioritizing a solution to this "integrate my phone" issue.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> The problem with adding Apple CarPlay is that over half of the buyers don't care.
> So then you also have to implement Android Auto for the other half.
> 
> On top of that, Elon is on record saying that he doesn't like either of those solutions.
> Unfortunately, he's also not prioritizing a solution to this "integrate my phone" issue.


Yes, but they could at least offer a basic interface that wouldn't require touching the phone. My 2013 Genesis doesn't have Car Play but it does have basic capability and I can select songs without touching the phone. I can do that whether on Bluetooth or USB.

I admit I haven't tried Siri to play songs. I just got Siri to work for a simple command so that might be the way to go.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

I have read that CarPlay has its issues (I used it once in a rental, other than that, not a lot of experience). But it showed my playlists and I could interact with my iPhone via the cars touch screen. If Elon does not like it, fine then give us your solution and prove that you can do it better. Unfortunately, the way it is now is very bad and as Tesla becomes more mainstream he will be hearing more and more complaints about the interface between cars and phones. 
Personally I would feel a lot better if I could at least see Tesla trying to give us something better in that regards rather than spending time coming out with Atari games that I would think most of us don’t really care about. The games do nothing to improve my driving experience.


----------



## jdbunda (Nov 7, 2018)

Ok, I just tried playing around a bit with my antique iPod in the car, and it appears to just see the iPod as a USB drive. The songs are all there, but as pointed out, no playlists, and not even a random play feature . I really don't have an objection to using Slacker, it actually seems to work pretty well. I don't think anyone is insisting on having CarPlay itself (or the Android equivalent), but rather wishing that the TM3 interface include function that we've found useful in these other systems. Agree 100% on the stupidity of the Atari games - they seem to have been thrown in to give me something to do while sitting at the supercharger.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Since my posts were split out and put into Apple Car Play I want to make sure everyone understands that I wasn't talking about Car Play although that would be nice. My comments were regarding basic iPod style interfacing where you can select the music on your phone and play it without having to user your phone. That is much more basic capability than Car Play and has nothing to do with allowing other apps to display on the screen.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

I doubt the chip is installed to allow us to have Apple CarPlay, and I am fine with that. Just give us the ability to see our albums, playlists, etc so that we can make selections without going to our phones. Could it be that hard to implement?


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> Since my posts were split out and put into Apple Car Play I want to make sure everyone understands that I wasn't talking about Car Play although that would be nice. My comments were regarding basic iPod style interfacing where you can select the music on your phone and play it without having to user your phone. That is much more basic capability than Car Play and has nothing to do with allowing other apps to display on the screen.


can't you play the music files on your phone via bluetooth?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

kort677 said:


> can't you play the music files on your phone via bluetooth?


Yes, but selecting music requires using my phone which is illegal in Georgia. Besides, it is much more distracting than selecting off of the large touchscreen.

What i haven't tried is using Siri which may be a functional work around.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

Totally agree that more control over playing audio on the phone would be very welcome. Right now basically only the BT Headset profile is available, so one cannot traverse the audio, skipping a couple of minutes in a podcast or a couple of seconds in a song. The "Next" button functionality is not really adequate. And I would certainly like to traverse my Spotify library, and pick the songs I like, not what the Slacker unpaid account wants to feed me.

I don't know if Android Auto or Apple CarPlay need special hardware. I don't think they do. They are basically Android apps in my Honda's Android-based infotainment system. They are super convenient, and they provide the alternative to the software upgrade capability of the Tesla's. A new app added to Apple CarPlay (such as recently Google Maps and Waze) becomes a new feature in your vehicle. 

I understand that it may be problematic to support these systems in the Tesla software. But the USB iPhone interface should have been a no-brainer. 

Slacker and TuneIn are nice, but I hardly use them. TuneIn has many podcasts and radio stations, but it often loses the place in the podcast, or gives and error downloading. So I mostly end up listening to FM radio, or playing the audio on my phone, and controlling what I play from there.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

> The problem with adding Apple CarPlay is that over half of the buyers don't care.
> So then you also have to implement Android Auto for the other half.


I'm sure it's not cheap and it probably is a pain and too much distraction for Tesla but I too wish the car had the option

https://www.nxp.com/support/develop...technology-for-carplay:SOFTWARE-APPLE-CARPLAY


----------



## RobPDX (May 2, 2018)

I’d just be happy if my iPhone 10 would make an audio noise when I get a text, rather than only vibrating regardless of the setting. Too easy to miss messages. I use siri, so I am safe and in my other cars it makes a noise, so why not this one? The workaround is unsafe, keeping my phone under my leg so I can feel the vibration. Please, allow me to get notified of a text, even if it’s visual!


----------



## Jono (Jun 17, 2018)

Android auto and apple carplay is what puts the antiquated Honda system at par with the Tesla even with Teslas great interface and other features. I really miss Android auto that I had on my Clarity. They should have a window to pop it up and minimize it. This would make everyone happy .


----------



## marstein (Nov 17, 2018)

Android Play just displays the phone's screen on another screen (the car's). It passes inputs back to the phone. 
Tesla should be able to make that work. There could be a window on the screen that has the Android Auto content in it. An integration with the sound system would be important too.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I miss seeing texts like Volt did on the touch screen. Of course it wouldn't show the actual text unless I was stopped and never displayed a texted picture properly, but at least you could view it and reply while stopped.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

I just don’t like CarPlay. Apple or Android. Tesla just needs to improve what they have.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> I just don't like CarPlay. Apple or Android.


That's fine, just don't use them. I agree that we wouldn't be hurting for Apple CarPlay or Android Auto if Tesla's own GUI was totally adequate. Allow more control over audio play, text messaging and phone notifications, and I am fine with using only built-in Tesla maps and navigation.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

I have Android Auto and Apple CarPlay on my Focus Electric. I like it above the Model 3 for a number of reasons. First, I can use Waze on Android Auto, and its implementation is just great. No matter how much Tesla improves navigation, it still won't come as close to what Waze already has so far as traffic feedback. Second, my music just plays, and I can control it from my steering wheel. I can't even get the Model 3 to properly play my USB flash drive. The 3 won't play music randomly, it only plays in alphabetical order by song. I have to start playing songs at "A" every time I start the car. My flash drive plays perfectly with Android Auto. Third, my incoming texts are read aloud. I can then respond by voice. Try to do that on the Model 3.

I get that Tesla likes to keep the media player proprietary, but right now, it is light years behind most basic vehicles. I think it is fair to expect better from a company that prides itself on software. But even if they don't have music as a priority, how hard could it have been to give people a *CHOICE*? Just because Elon doesn't like CarPlay or Auto, why force everyone into "Tesla Music?"


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Ironically, the last 2 loaners Tesla put me into (Kia Soul and BMW X3) both had Apple CarPlay. It was the first time I’d ever experienced it. Loved it.


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

I'd love carplay in some form. Alternatively, even allowing us to pay a monthly subscription for more data in order to enable hi-fi streaming from....fine....Slacker (preferably Tidal since they are the leader in Hi-Fi streaming right now and that's about it). I'd pay $10 a month to get the extra data to use those services natively from the model 3 tablet.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> The problem with adding Apple CarPlay is that over half of the buyers don't care.
> So then you also have to implement Android Auto for the other half.
> 
> On top of that, Elon is on record saying that he doesn't like either of those solutions.
> Unfortunately, he's also not prioritizing a solution to this "integrate my phone" issue.


I also would never want to see car play/ android auto or any text messages notifications or readouts on my TM3 but some of the commenters do have a point about adding some more basic music playback functionality. We can discuss about this/ argue how much ever we want but nothing will change if we don't provide any feedback to Tesla. So I am going to do my part and send some feedback to Tesla about this. I am sure they will improve this.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

Charles49 said:


> Just bought a Honda Accord for my wife. It has Apple Car Play, Android's version of Apple Car Play, whatever that's called, and bluetooth with plug-in/charge capabilities. Two weeks later we purchased a Model 3. Now I learn that it only plays my Apple Music via bluetooth with limited controls to boot. To add more to this issue my Tesla doesn't even show my Playlists. I guess its a good thing this (TM3) car drives itself since I'll be looking at my phone when I want to select another song. Oops, that's illegal in my state. Never mind... By the way, the Honda was less than half the cost of the Model 3. Come on Elon, help the us Apple cell phone users catch up with the music world in these great cars.


does Iphone not have voice control? can't you use the SIRI or whatever they call it hands free and say HEY SIRI play whatever song or playlist you could think of? who would use the onscreen controls regardless when you can use your voice. i can do everything with OK GOOGLE to play the music i want on android.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

tipton said:


> does Iphone not have voice conrol? can't you use the SIRI or whatever they call it and say HEY SIRI play whatever? who would use the onscreen controls regardless when you can use your voice. i can do everything with OK GOOGLE to play the music i want on android. no idea why this is even an issue.


I think that functionality is lacking on iPhone. First thing is you need to unlock your iPhone and you need to get to your phone to do that so thats a non starter (my phone is always in the charing area hidden so that i don't get distracted when driving)


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

tipton said:


> does Iphone not have voice control? can't you use the SIRI or whatever they call it hands free and say HEY SIRI play whatever song or playlist you could think of? who would use the onscreen controls regardless when you can use your voice. i can do everything with OK GOOGLE to play the music i want on android.


Some people have had success pressing the voice command button on the M3 and saying Hey Siri. I need to try that.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

webdriverguy said:


> I think that functionality is lacking on iPhone.


Not lacking on iPhone at all. iPhone can be locked and just say "hey Siri, play xxxxxx" and it will play just fine. I do it all the time using either my iPhone or Apple Watch to control the music while driving the M3. Works great if you remember the title, but for those times when I can't remember it would be nice to be able to pull up my music on the screen to do some quick searching without fumbling around with my iPhone.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Flashgj said:


> Not lacking on iPhone at all. iPhone can be locked and just say "hey Siri, play xxxxxx" and it will play just fine. I do it all the time using either my iPhone or Apple Watch to control the music while driving the M3. Works great if you remember the title, but for those times when I can't remember it would be nice to be able to pull up my music on the screen to do some quick searching without fumbling around with my iPhone.


I will give that a shot agian. In general I find Siri functionally not good at all. And since my phone is always hidden accessing the phone is not a option for me while driving.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> First thing is you need to unlock your iPhone and you need to get to your phone to do that so thats a non starter (my phone is always in the charing area hidden so that i don't get distracted when driving)


That is not correct. You can press the right steering wheel button and say "hey Siri, start the playlist Xxxx", and the command will go to the phone and begin. You don't have to wake or unlock the phone.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Unplugged said:


> No matter how much Tesla improves navigation, it still won't come as close to what Waze already has so far as traffic feedback.


Tesla provides traffic information, but the only real problem with it is the way they're currently displaying it. It's too hard to distinguish if the traffic issue is on your current route, or on a smaller road close to and parallel with your route. I wish they would just change the color of the route itself, like Google Maps does. I find that to be the easiest to understand at a glance - even better than Waze.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> That is not correct. You can press the right steering wheel button and say "hey Siri, start the playlist Xxxx", and the command will go to the phone and begin. You don't have to wake or unlock the phone.


This does not work for me. My music is not on the phone I use Spotify. If your phone is tucked away and you say open Spotify it tells you to unlock the phone first. One thing I am going to do is download the music for offline playback and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> Tesla provides traffic information, but the only real problem with it is the way they're currently displaying it. It's too hard to distinguish if the traffic issue is on your current route, or on a smaller road close to and parallel with your route. I wish they would just change the color of the route itself, like Google Maps does. I find that to be the easiest to understand at a glance - even better than Waze.


I agree but the only thing I am missing from waze is info about where the place is. I had read a article about waze where police was pushing to remove that info from the app.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

garsh said:


> The problem with adding Apple CarPlay iso s that over half of the buyers don't care.
> So then you also have to implement Android Auto for the other half.
> 
> On top of that, Elon is on record saying that he doesn't like either of those solutions.
> Unfortunately, he's also not prioritizing a solution to this "integrate my phone" issue.


Just make it optional. It's not like that stops Tesla now anyway. Case in point, I don't care about Slacker streaming. It's substandard in its class and I've never used it. No one I know prefers slacker for music streaming, yet it's the default audio option.

A think the crux of the issue is Tesla's in-house development will never keep pace with the development of the AA/AC apps. Not just for music, but also texting, podcasts, and mapping capabilities.

In my case, the map screen in my 3 frequently is a blank grid due to poor cellular coverage in my area. Passengers always point that out are surprised Tesla doesn't work off GPS alone or have offline data storage. In my last car that was no problem with AA and Google Maps. Granted, you don't need either AA or AC for that, most manufacturers seem to be able to show their nav data when only GPS is present, but it's just one of those cases where Tesla tech isn't very impressive.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

roguenode said:


> Just make it optional.


Sure, but that still involves a lot of software engineering hours spent to create an optional feature that will end up being useful to less than half of your buyers. Tesla isn't going to waste the resources to do that when Elon has already stated that he doesn't like Apple CarPlay as a solution.

I personally would love to see Android Auto implemented. I'm playing "devil's advocate" - I'm trying to understand and explain Tesla's reasoning behind not supporting these two solutions. Please don't view this as me arguing against those solutions.



roguenode said:


> In my case, the map screen in my 3 frequently is a blank grid due to poor cellular coverage in my area. Passengers always point that out are surprised Tesla doesn't work off GPS alone or have offline data storage. In my last car that was no problem with AA and Google Maps. Granted, you don't need either AA or AC for that, most manufacturers seem to be able to show their nav data when only GPS is present, but it's just one of those cases where Tesla tech isn't very impressive.


That's especially strange given that Tesla had a "map update" that they advertised being downloaded to our vehicles. You'd think that would imply that they have offline map & navigation capabilities.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's especially strange given that Tesla had a "map update" that they advertised being downloaded to our vehicles. You'd think that would imply that they have offline map & navigation capabilities.


Are you sure they don't have offline map & navigation capabilities? During my road trip over the holidays I was in parts of Wyoming where I know I did not have cell service on my phone (also on AT&T), but I used NOA the entire time without any difficulties. Now I wish I would have payed closer attention to the car and what it was showing connection wise.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

garsh said:


> an optional feature that will end up being useful to less than half of your buyers.


We don't know if this is the case. Has anyone actually surveyed the Tesla owners? I hadn't thought AC or AA would be useful for me either until a couple of years ago on vacation we rented a Ford Focus that had them built in. I was seriously amazed by the present and potential capabilities. I assume AC and AA kind of go hand-in-hand, as I have never encountered a vehicle that had one but not the other. We can argue that we can do stuff with HEY SIRI and OK GOOGLE, but that is something else entirely. I like to listen to podcasts, and be able to jump back 30 seconds if I feel I missed an interesting bit. We have a family Spotify account, so I am not signing up for Slacker. I want to have an option to use Waze or whatever for navigation. I want to be notified about text messages, WhatsApp, news alerts, etc... I am pretty sure if all Tesla owners had access to these features, many of them wouldn't want to let them go.

Whatever Elon Musk may be tweeting about his personal preferences, he is not providing adequate alternatives at the moment.

Tesla spends unknown amount of software development effort of Easter Eggs and Atari games. Do they provide any value at all? Are they not pure gimmicks -- play once and forget about it?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

do people not just pay attention to driving any more? why all the need for text alerts immediately while driving?


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's especially strange given that Tesla had a "map update" that they advertised being downloaded to our vehicles. You'd think that would imply that they have offline map & navigation capabilities.


Yeah, that's a really interesting question. Maybe by "map update" they mean the Maps App update? Tesla seems to have some large-scale maps preloaded, and the detail maps are loaded somewhat on the fly. I noticed the maps drop the detailed tiles in some poor cellular coverage areas, but so did Apple maps and Google maps on my cell phone. Google maps on the phone lets you preload detail maps for selected areas, but Tesla may be just preloading the maps for Home and Work localities...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

porkupan said:


> Has anyone actually surveyed the Tesla owners?


Since Tesla hopes to grow well beyond the current owner base, it's reasonable to use broader statistics. For the U.S., the split is 45% iphone, 54% Android.
https://www.statista.com/statistics...by-smartphone-platforms-in-the-united-states/
Worldwide, it appears to be 40% iphone, 60% Android.
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-ios-market-share-us-europe-japan-2018-1


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> do people not just pay attention to driving any more? why all the need for text alerts immediately while driving?


people like the warnings, they like to know when there is a potential for traffic delays, when police are operating speed trap, when debis is in the roadway listening to the alerts, being aware of road conditions, IMHO, falls into the category of paying attention.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

garsh said:


> For the U.S., the split is 45% iphone, 54% Android.


So what you are saying is the Apple CarPlay without Android Auto will not satisfy _all _users? I think you are correct, and these two interfaces seem to be always included together, so both iPhone and Android users can use the big-screen feature. I would absolutely support including both, not just CarPlay.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

garsh said:


> Sure, but that still involves a lot of software engineering hours spent to create an optional feature that will end up being useful to less than half of your buyers. Tesla isn't going to waste the resources to do that when Elon has already stated that he doesn't like Apple CarPlay as a solution.
> 
> I personally would love to see Android Auto implemented. I'm playing "devil's advocate" - I'm trying to understand and explain Tesla's reasoning behind not supporting these two solutions. Please don't view this as me arguing against those solutions.
> 
> That's especially strange given that Tesla had a "map update" that they advertised being downloaded to our vehicles. You'd think that would imply that they have offline map & navigation capabilities.


If anything, I'm playing Devil's advocate pushing for AA and AC. As a shareholder I'd prefer Tesla concentrate on production and improving customer service/car service. But, when I see they've dedicated at least some effort into more games in the Easter eggs I do wonder why they can't redirect some of that to UI, rain sensing wipers, etc. I know those are somewhat different skill sets, but I also work in iOS and Android app development and have seen junior programmers go from easy tasks to working on mapping and routing work in a matter of months. I also thought they were working on offline capabilities with the maps, but haven't seen it yet and I'm on 46.2



Flashgj said:


> Are you sure they don't have offline map & navigation capabilities? During my road trip over the holidays I was in parts of Wyoming where I know I did not have cell service on my phone (also on AT&T), but I used NOA the entire time without any difficulties. Now I wish I would have payed closer attention to the car and what it was showing connection wise.


I'm pretty sure it's caching a small amount of data for the local area as you drive and will also try to grab missing data on next connection. What I see is as I leave cell service it works fine for a bit, but after a while if no cell service is grabbed along the way, the map data disappears until I have a blank white screen with grid marks and the car's position indicator. That being said, GPS signal while at least present, can be hard to grab in my area as well, especially when in canyons, so maybe that comes into play as well.

My fear for Tesla is in their inability to keep up with Google/Apple in features and the greater reliance on using cell phones for everything, they will fall farther and farther behind consumer expectations.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

porkupan said:


> So what you are saying is the Apple CarPlay without Android Auto will not satisfy _all _users? I think you are correct, and these two interfaces seem to be always included together, so both iPhone and Android users can use the big-screen feature. I would absolutely support including both, not just CarPlay.


As I've already posted:


garsh said:


> Sure, but that still involves a lot of software engineering hours spent to create an optional feature that will end up being useful to less than half of your buyers. Tesla isn't going to waste the resources to do that when Elon has already stated that he doesn't like Apple CarPlay as a solution.
> 
> I personally would love to see Android Auto implemented. I'm playing "devil's advocate" - I'm trying to understand and explain Tesla's reasoning behind not supporting these two solutions. *Please don't view this as me arguing against those solutions.*


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Only slightly related, I wonder what the Apple-Android breakdown is among Tesla owners. Tesla owners are definitely an upscale demographic.


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

CarPlay and Android Auto are fantastic. I'm thinking there are a few possibilities of why they are not integrating it:

1. Tesla/Elon doesn't seem to like Apple, or has a beef with them since they were pouching each other's engineering talent
2. The maps functionality is key to the present and future auto pilot/autonomous driving and they have to use their own system to ensure it works right

We just got a second car that has CarPlay. Honestly it is awesome. I love my M3 but I am jealous of my wife's car with CarPlay - that functionality is sweet.

I'd love it if they added the ability to have CarPlay, but when you're using that autopilot wouldn't work. At the very least adding native Siri support would be great (Siri eyes free?)


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> do people not just pay attention to driving any more? why all the need for text alerts immediately while driving?


Agreed. The two times I was rear ended was by a distracted driver. We all agree that there is functionality missing in Tesla's music player. I already provided feedback to tesla based on all the discussion here. Tesla has limited resources and to think they are focused on improving auto pilot and the mobile app is my guess.

Plus I wonder how Apple play/ Android auto would work on tesla's Center console. Generally many cars have two displays and in M3 we only have one display, left side is already covered my car info and right side is maps and music payer plus car controls. I really like the simplicity of Tesla's touchscreen controls and hope if they do go the Apple play/ android auto route don't complicate the touch screen which would lead to more distractions. I personally would prefer Tesla's in house solution if it works and satisfies users needs. The only think I do really missing is the police alerts form waze.

And please provide feedback to tesla.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> do people not just pay attention to driving any more? why all the need for text alerts immediately while driving?


I do wonder sometimes how people used to drive before w/o navigation or any police alerts or any other alerts for debris etc. I have said I do want the police alerts but over reliance on technology does not make us smarter. Tech is good but over reliance on it is not. I do really think that i have stopped thinking about routes and roads as I rely more on google maps and that is not good. I don't think that is making me
smarter as I think technology is there to help me, but what if it's not?

I see so many people driving and taking on phone, texting all the time. And it really makes me angry. If you do have a urgent call to take why can't you pull over and talk or talk on Bluetooth so that you are not putting other people at risk?


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

porkupan said:


> I assume AC and AA kind of go hand-in-hand, as I have never encountered a vehicle that had one but not the other.


I read that Porsche allowed AC, but not Android Auto because of the data AA was supposedly collecting that it viewed as unnecessary for the designated purpose.

Things might have changed since then, though.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> Only slightly related, I wonder what the Apple-Android breakdown is among Tesla owners. Tesla owners are definitely an upscale demographic.


Upscale or not, I would guess it loosely follows phone OS distribution in general with iOS doing well in the US, UK, and Canada, and Android being dominant throughout the rest of the world.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

roguenode said:


> Upscale or not, I would guess it loosely follows phone OS distribution in general with iOS doing well in the US, UK, and Canada, and Android being dominant throughout the rest of the world.


The Android ecosystem has a lot more affordable phones than the iOS ecosystem. However, how many Tesla owners buy low end phones?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I've been very surprised at the number of Android users on here. I thought it would have been more Apple, but seems to be a lot of both. I see some little things that come from Car Play, but just really prefer still that Tesla keep it simple and not bow to any other platform.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> The Android ecosystem has a lot more affordable phones than the iOS ecosystem. However, how many Tesla owners buy low end phones?


Android also has high end phones, some costing multiple of the latest iPhone in fact. I was in South Africa months ago and THE phones to have were Huawei P20 Pro or its even more exclusive variant, the Porsche design Mate RS. iPhones were not considered upscale. I've seen the same in parts of Europe. For those I talked to, and that's a fare share since I have vested interest (I work for an app developer that supports both), some want dual sim phones which Apple doesn't do, others just prefer Android. Look at the numbers, it's not like Europe lacks high end buyers, but the iPhone doesn't sell nearly as well there.

Regardless, like most manufacturers supporting both AA and AC would be a good idea if Tesla were to open things up a bit. Tesla would have a bit more challenge since they roll their own vs traditional manufactures that currently buy ready-made solutions from Harman, Bose, etc.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This was recently posted on the ol' Mini site and I thought it was an interesting observation... Seems to be repeating where we cry for the latest and greatest tech feature and it gets old and ignored pretty quick because of annoyances:

http://www.motoringfile.com/2018/11/10/carplay-is-here-weve-turned-it-off/


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

roguenode said:


> Android also has high end phones, some costing multiple of the latest iPhone in fact. I was in South Africa months ago and THE phones to have were Huawei P20 Pro or its even more exclusive variant, the Porsche design Mate RS. iPhones were not considered upscale. I've seen the same in parts of Europe. For those I talked to, and that's a fare share since I have vested interest (I work for an app developer that supports both), some want dual sim phones which Apple doesn't do, others just prefer Android. Look at the numbers, it's not like Europe lacks high end buyers, but the iPhone doesn't sell nearly as well there.
> 
> Regardless, like most manufacturers supporting both AA and AC would be a good idea if Tesla were to open things up a bit. Tesla would have a bit more challenge since they roll their own vs traditional manufactures that currently buy ready-made solutions from Harman, Bose, etc.


I a well aware of high end Android phones. Some I happen to like a lot. I suspect that in populations where $300 is a lot for a phone the iPhone vs. Android numbers are skewed by affordability rather than other issues. I merely wondered what the breakout would be (I don't know) among Tesla owners.

Back on topic, I do wish I had Waze access but I can live without it. What I really want is basic access to music on my phone. Then again, I would love to be able to use Amazon Prime for music and perhaps ESPN to listen to college football when driving. I find the current situation very crude and lacking elegance.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

roguenode said:


> some want dual sim phones which Apple doesn't do


Wrong. The iPhone XS supports dual sim.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Wrong. The iPhone XS supports dual sim.


As a combo of a single e-sim and a single physical sim slot. Only a small subset of countries support e-sims and in them it's also carrier dependent. Not nearly as usable as two physical sim slots.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

roguenode said:


> As a combo of a single e-sim and a single physical sim slot. Only a small subset of countries support e-sims and in them it's also carrier dependent. Not nearly as usable as two physical sim slots.


The iPhone XS supports two physical sims in certain regions. https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT209086


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Wrong. The iPhone XS supports dual sim.


But this is a very new capability on iPhones; just introduced this year.


----------



## 284665 (Sep 1, 2018)

Reasons I assume Tesla doesn't want Apple Carplay

1) people will use Apple maps and not get the benefits of Tesla's routing / alerting of when you need to charge; this nav will also not let you turn on Navigate on Autopilot.

2) Text messages on the screen.

3) Wouldn't fit in with the Tesla UI vs traditional cars where they don't have much of a UI anyway, so CarPlay taking over is not a concern.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

feld said:


> 2) Text messages on the screen.


Text messages do not appear on the screen with CarPlay. The system only reads the messages.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Tesla is a tech company and already has phones paired with access to calendars, music, etc. Why would they want to incorporate a new API (AA/CP) and pay licensing fees, meet certain criteria, etc, when all they have to do is tweak their interface a bit? They already do s/w and have everything in place to match anything that AA/CP can do, but I suspect it's a low priority. 

TBBH, I think any discussion of AA or CP is wasted time. Everyone knows it's not going to happen.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Tesla is a tech company and already has phones paired with access to calendars, music, etc. Why would they want to incorporate a new API (AA/CP) and pay licensing fees, meet certain criteria, etc, when all they have to do is tweak their interface a bit? They already do s/w and have everything in place to match anything that AA/CP can do, but I suspect it's a low priority.
> 
> TBBH, I think any discussion of AA or CP is wasted time. Everyone knows it's not going to happen.


Yes exactly. AA or CP will never happen.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> Yes exactly. AA or CP will never happen.


Just to close the loop yesterday I received a reply for tesla stating that they are going to send my suggestions about improving music playing functionality of the car to the right channels for review. I love this company!


----------



## Slumbreon (Jun 23, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> That is not correct. You can press the right steering wheel button and say "hey Siri, start the playlist Xxxx", and the command will go to the phone and begin. You don't have to wake or unlock the phone.


I believe this is incorrect, while widely believed - Tesla does not pass the command to the phone. Pressing the button happens to quiet the cabin enough that if your phone is out, it may hear your "Hey Siri" and respond, but if your phone is in your pocket, purse, bag, etc. it's not going to work. I'd love to be wrong here. If I'm not wrong, you may want to edit the original post to help stop the myth.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Slumbreon said:


> I believe this is incorrect, while widely believed - Tesla does not pass the command to the phone. Pressing the button happens to quiet the cabin enough that if your phone is out, it may hear your "Hey Siri" and respond, but if your phone is in your pocket, purse, bag, etc. it's not going to work. I'd love to be wrong here. If I'm not wrong, you may want to edit the original post to help stop the myth.


I might agree with this. I could not get hey Siri to work with the button and my phone in my pocket.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Slumbreon said:


> I believe this is incorrect, while widely believed - Tesla does not pass the command to the phone. Pressing the button happens to quiet the cabin enough that if your phone is out, it may hear your "Hey Siri" and respond, but if your phone is in your pocket, purse, bag, etc. it's not going to work. I'd love to be wrong here. If I'm not wrong, you may want to edit the original post to help stop the myth.


What you say is not true, the car is definitely interacting with the phone and Siri. Watch your screen when you make your command. My car actually shows my phone number on the screen while Siri is responding. It makes the connection in some manner without actually making a call. My Ford Sync implemented and did the exact same thing. If you want to see it in action, don't just ask Siri to play music, ask Siri to do something else for you, dictate a text message to someone, hours of the closest Chick Fil A, whatever you want - the response does not come from your phones speakers, it plays back to you through the car and you can confirm on the car display, that it has a connection to your phone.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> ... the response does not come from your phones speakers, it plays back to you through the car and you can confirm on the car display, that it has a connection to your phone.


Sure, the phone is using the car as an external speaker. But that doesn't preclude the phone from using its internal microphone for input. Anyhow, some directed testing should be able to confirm this one way or the other.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

The Tesla software seems to only conform to the Headset BT Profile. So it can accept the mic input, output sound to the speakers, and also do a few extra commands. The modern phones can do a lot more, and most USB-attached devices at least support the iPod interface or, in the case of Android, something similar.

I seriously wish Tesla spent some effort getting toward the goal of better audio controls, instead of producing the Fart App.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I didn't want to be wrong on this one, but indeed, the phone must hear and respond to the "Hey Siri" command on it's own. Once it does, it makes the connection to the car and then uses the cars mic and speaker to complete any further commands. I guess that is conforming to the Headset BT Profile as noted above. 

I had to go test. I put the phone outside the car and tried multiple times with "Hey Siri" and nothing. Put the phone in the car, pressed the steering wheel button and "Hey Siri" - phone connected to the car and all further actions were through the car's mic/speaker, your phone number will show on the display and you can see the connection. 3rd test was to not even press the button, but said "Hey Siri" then I laid the phone outside the car on the ground and closed the door - it connected to the car once again and showed my phone number on the display and I completed the request through the car mic/speakers. 

So even in the second test, the invoking of "Hey Siri" really didn't have anything to do with pressing the button other than as noted above, it would mute the stereo like it was listening for a command and in fact will display "Hey Siri" on the dash after you say it, but that did not invoke Siri as I had thought. It simply quieted the car so the phone could also hear the command.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

GDN said:


> I didn't want to be wrong on this one, but indeed, the phone must hear and respond to the "Hey Siri" command on it's own. Once it does, it makes the connection to the car and then uses the cars mic and speaker to complete any further commands. I guess that is conforming to the Headset BT Profile as noted above.
> 
> I had to go test. I put the phone outside the car and tried multiple times with "Hey Siri" and nothing. Put the phone in the car, pressed the steering wheel button and "Hey Siri" - phone connected to the car and all further actions were through the car's mic/speaker, your phone number will show on the display and you can see the connection. 3rd test was to not even press the button, but said "Hey Siri" then I laid the phone outside the car on the ground and closed the door - it connected to the car once again and showed my phone number on the display and I completed the request through the car mic/speakers.
> 
> So even in the second test, the invoking of "Hey Siri" really didn't have anything to do with pressing the button other than as noted above, it would mute the stereo like it was listening for a command and in fact will display "Hey Siri" on the dash after you say it, but that did not invoke Siri as I had thought. It simply quieted the car so the phone could also hear the command.


Thank you. I suspected this was what was happening.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Here's a video using Siri commands via the steering wheel button press


----------



## Slumbreon (Jun 23, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Here's a video using Siri commands via the steering wheel button press


Sorry, actually no. The steering wheel button is muting the volume and enabling voice commands. When you say "Hey Siri" both the car and your phone are hearing it, the Tesla can even display the words on the screen that it hears - but the Tesla is not passing it to your phone - your phone is hearing it all on its own and responds back via Bluetooth. Place your phone in a bag in the back seat and try it, it will no longer work. "Hey Siri and the command" will still show on the screen, but the command will not work.

Again, I wish it was otherwise. I would very much like to see a 'long press' on the steering wheel alert Siri/Alexa - my other car does this.


----------



## Slumbreon (Jun 23, 2018)

GDN said:


> I didn't want to be wrong on this one, but indeed, the phone must hear and respond to the "Hey Siri" command on its own. Once it does, it makes the connection to the car and then uses the cars mic and speaker to complete any further commands. I guess that is conforming to the Headset BT Profile as noted above.


Thanks for further confirming. For those who keep their phone out, it's easy to not know the difference. For those of us in cold climates with the phone buried in a winter coat pocket the difference is quite apparent.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Slumbreon said:


> Thanks for further confirming. For those who keep their phone out, it's easy to not know the difference. For those of us in cold climates with the phone buried in a winter coat pocket the difference is quite apparent.


Yep this is what I confirmed in my test and posted a couple of hours earlier. I really didn't think so, but my phone is always sitting in the cup holder and it was hearing me as well, I just didn't think so because the car hears and displays the "Hey Siri" and then my phone number would appear as the phone connects back to the car.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've been saying this for months. The phone is hearing you in a nice quiet cabin, the car is doing nothing but display the text and not acting on it. Then the car makes a phone audio connection.
Just go in to your iPhone setting, select Siri & Search, and confirm Listen for Hey Siri is off. 
Leave the Side button for Siri on.
Also enjoy the extra benefit of longer phone battery life!


----------



## giarC71 (Jul 29, 2017)

Charles49 said:


> Just bought a Honda Accord for my wife. It has Apple Car Play, Android's version of Apple Car Play, whatever that's called, and bluetooth with plug-in/charge capabilities. Two weeks later we purchased a Model 3. Now I learn that it only plays my Apple Music via bluetooth with limited controls to boot. To add more to this issue my Tesla doesn't even show my Playlists. I guess its a good thing this (TM3) car drives itself since I'll be looking at my phone when I want to select another song. Oops, that's illegal in my state. Never mind... By the way, the Honda was less than half the cost of the Model 3. Come on Elon, help the us Apple cell phone users catch up with the music world in these great cars.


The Car never advertised these features. You should of done your research.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

giarC71 said:


> The Car never advertised these features. You should of done your research.


I did my research and new that Tesla's did not have CarPlay and also that Elon did not much care for Apple. But I was still surprised on how poorly my M3 handles Bluetooth music from my iPhone. Still hoping that they improve the interface with phones and the whole music situation. This is my only real complaint with my car.


----------



## Noo (Dec 27, 2018)

I’ve used CarPlay for the last 2.5 yrs in my Volt. CarPlay can be buggy but if you drive a lot it can also be great, my drive to work is 100 miles round trip. This is how I used CarPlay and why I really miss it. While driving I listen to books on Audible, Podcats on Apple’s app, Apple Music and handle voice texts from the people that work for me. Audible is useable without CarPlay because it has a car UI built into the app. Switching to podcasts and finding a Podcast is not at all possible without picking up the phone. Texts are only possible by picking up the phone, reading them and then voice txting a response. For txts CarPlay would pop a txt notification on the main screen, you tap it and it will read you the txt and ask if you want to respond, if so you voice your response and tell it to send never taking your eyes off the road. All of these functions are easily done in CarPlay with very little distraction. In my M3 one can be done with minor distraction the rest require much more distraction or are not possible. 

I run IT Operations in the company I work for and am responsible for all production systems from infrastructure to end user. One of the key things we make sure we do is not reduce functionality for the users. Often times new apps or security requirements cause a reduction in useability so we have to find another way of creating it. Tesla has chosen not to include CA/AA, which is their choice but they’re not presenting an alternative. I really hesitated buying the M3 because of this issue, the thing that got me to do it was EAP, functionality the Volt doesn’t have. But to be a truly great tech-functional car the M3 needs to support both sets of functionality.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I continue to applaud Tesla for not touching CarPlay or Android Auto. By not including it they are not reducing functionality in any way. They just aren't buying into some 3rd party's way of doing things. You don't really need an alternative. Just because technology has evolved and we can stay connected doesn't mean we need to. Still interacting with that screen to select a message and to reply takes brain time away from driving the car (OK at least this car can handle part of those functions for you) but the bottom line, other than some of your favorite music playing from your favorite app, which can be done over Bluetooth, the rest of the time should be spent driving and not interacting with phone tasks.


----------



## Noo (Dec 27, 2018)

I disagree they are absolutely limiting functionality. I listed three functions I have used consistently every day for years that I cannot do in the Tesla. You can choose not listen to music, books or interact with work while driving but that doesn’t mean Others will make that choice. This car wasn’t built for you specifically it was built to accommodate as much of the buying public as possible. For that you need to meet the needs of a diverse set of users who have different needs and wants. Tesla is lacking this in their interoperability with the computers every Tesla buyer carries in their pocket.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

GDN said:


> *I continue to applaud Tesla for not touching CarPlay or Android Auto.* By not including it they are not reducing functionality in any way. They just aren't buying into some 3rd party's way of doing things. You don't really need an alternative. Just because technology has evolved and we can stay connected doesn't mean we need to. Still interacting with that screen to select a message and to reply takes brain time away from driving the car (OK at least this car can handle part of those functions for you) but the bottom line, other than some of your favorite music playing from your favorite app, which can be done over Bluetooth, the rest of the time should be spent driving and not interacting with phone tasks.


I have a different POV. They are inhibiting functionality. Why not the let user decide if they want to use the feature? That's like the government telling me what's good for me.

AA and CP are more than just music that Elon picked for me. How about showing Waze on big screen? Or SiriusXM? Display my texts like my 5 year old Lexus. With a canned response "Sorry I am driving right now".

Instead I have to look at my small screen phone for Waze or S/XM. I dislike Google maps, but don't want to applaud others for not offering it, let the user decide.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ti_Leg said:


> I disagree they are absolutely limiting functionality....
> You can choose not listen to music, books or interact with work while driving but that doesn't mean Others will make that choice.


Hyperbole.
You can do all of those things in a Tesla. You just can't use CarPlay or Auto as the API to do so.


> This car wasn't built for you specifically it was built to accommodate as much of the buying public as possible.


They're having no problems selling every single one they can produce. If the car doesn't meet your needs, then don't buy one.


> Tesla is lacking this in their interoperability with the computers every Tesla buyer carries in their pocket.


No, Tesla implements open standards for bluetooth interoperability. They simply don't want to implement any of the proprietary protocols.


NR4P said:


> They are inhibiting functionality. Why not the let user decide if they want to use the feature? That's like the government telling me what's good for me.


This is so twisted-around backwards, that I can hardly believe that you typed that in. Tesla decided not to implement two *proprietary* protocols. I don't know if you realize this, but in order for Tesla to implement those protocols, Tesla would have to agree to share various user data with the companies (Google & Apple) that control those two APIs. If anything, Tesla is protecting your privacy by choosing not to implement them. This isn't at all equivalent to a government telling you what to do. If you disagree with this decision and feel really strongly about it, then buy something that implements those interfaces, like a Chevy Bolt.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

garsh said:


> Hyperbole.
> You can do all of those things in a Tesla. You just can't use CarPlay or Auto as the API to do so.
> They're having no problems selling every single one they can produce. If the car doesn't meet your needs, then don't buy one.
> No, Tesla implements open standards for bluetooth interoperability. They simply don't want to implement any of the proprietary protocols.
> ...


Wow, how harsh, garsh. Twisted around? Go buy a Bolt?
I expect mods to set examples of polite disagreements with others. Not rail on someone they disagree with.

A few things about privacy.
Google Maps: One of the most data sharing products on the market. 
I don't believe Tesla is protecting my data sharing by having me use Google Maps for navigation, Nav on AP, super charger routing etc.
Not a complaint, just its no different than Apple or other Google Android products.

Also, 
TOO Privacy Statement shows this: https://teslaownersonline.com/help/privacy-policy/
TOO does not intentionally read any of the private communications made between TOO users on the TOO website however, from time to time, *private messages may be witnessed by administrators of the service in the course of their normal activities. *(We all accept that here, don't we?)

In summary, I am surprised a Moderator would be so heavy handed at difference of opinion that was expressed politely. But more important, IMO, whether it be data sharing with Apple or Google, when the app is launched, let the user decide to accept the terms, aka EULA.


----------



## Noo (Dec 27, 2018)

This is obviously not a place to discuss ideas and thoughts openly.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

If it's too hot in the kitchen....


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

NR4P said:


> I expect mods to set examples of polite disagreements with others.





Noo said:


> This is obviously not a place to discuss ideas and thoughts openly.


Yep. garsh's attitude reminds me of the pro war, pro government relics of the '60s and '70s who responded to criticism of the U.S. with, "Love it or leave it."

If enough people complain about Tesla's lack of support for iPhone and Android, maybe Tesla might change it. But at least we should be able to b*tch about the lack of CarPlay and Auto without being called traitors.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> If it's too hot in the kitchen....


This forum is neither the wild west or politics. If you can't be civil, find another outlet. If a mod can't be civil, then why have mods?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Wow, how harsh, garsh. Twisted around?


Sorry for the harsh phrasing. I guess I should have just said that you're wrong.

Tesla decided not to implement two additional proprietary protocols. You were saying that the act of them deciding to not spend engineering resources on developing two additional features is "inhibiting functionality", as if it was possible to implement with a flip of a switch, but Tesla is simply not enabling it. And you equated this act to government oppression. Is this really your thinking on the subject? I can understand a simple "I wish Teslas had this feature". But saying that this is equivalent to government suppression is just wrong. Governments can force things on you - Tesla cannot. You have choices.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Unplugged said:


> Yep. garsh's attitude reminds me of the pro war, pro government relics of the '60s and '70s who responded to criticism of the U.S. with, "Love it or leave it."
> 
> If enough people complain about Tesla's lack of support for iPhone and Android, maybe Tesla might change it. But at least we should be able to b*tch about the lack of CarPlay and Auto without being called traitors.


Wow. I don't think I called anybody a traitor, did I?

Feel free to disagree with Tesla's choice. Personally, I wish that they implemented Android Auto. But I don't think it should be mischaracterized as equivalent to government oppression. That's wrong, and I wish to express that I believe that is wrong.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

NR4P said:


> I have a different POV. They are inhibiting functionality.


This is where your logic goes wrong, to inhibit they would have to specifically do something to make something else not work. They aren't inhibiting anything. They just aren't investing funds to implement something you'd like to see implemented.

They are staying agnostic. They have more to protect on this car than any other mfr or any other brand. With the connectivity in this car all you need is the right VPN and keys and the car is all yours. What do you think happens when they mess up and leave a security hole open and someone walking by with their phone can take control of your car. It could happen if they mess up. Android is well known for their lack of security, and even Apple has a few problems even though they are typically tougher on security than Google.

I'm sorry the car doesn't have a feature you'd like, but they are playing to the masses by staying agnostic and making a safe and secure car without worrying about some 3rd party vendor screwing up their secure platform.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> This is where your logic goes wrong, to inhibit they would have to specifically do something to make something else not work. They aren't inhibiting anything. They just aren't investing funds to implement something you'd like to see implemented.
> 
> They are staying agnostic. They have more to protect on this car than any other mfr or any other brand. With the connectivity in this car all you need is the right VPN and keys and the car is all yours. What do you think happens when they mess up and leave a security hole open and someone walking by with their phone can take control of your car. It could happen if they mess up. Android is well known for their lack of security, and even Apple has a few problems even though they are typically tougher on security than Google.
> 
> I'm sorry the car doesn't have a feature you'd like, but they are playing to the masses by staying agnostic and making a safe and secure car without worrying about some 3rd party vendor screwing up their secure platform.


IE


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> IE


Exactly !


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

One easy way Tesla could make me, as a CarPlay fan, happier is if they allowed me to activate Siri with the steering wheel button instead of “Hey Siri” since that is not really reliable in a noisy car environment. If I could get to Siri easier, I could have her read/compose text messages, change playlists, change apps, etc.. things which I used CarPlay for in my previous car. Something like a long press of the wheel button for Siri activation and short press for the regular car voice command activation.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

GDN said:


> This is where your logic goes wrong, to inhibit they would have to specifically do something to make something else not work. They aren't inhibiting anything. They just aren't investing funds to implement something you'd like to see implemented.
> 
> They are staying agnostic. They have more to protect on this car than any other mfr or any other brand. *With the connectivity in this car all you need is the right VPN and keys and the car is all yours.* What do you think happens when they mess up and leave a security hole open and someone walking by with their phone can take control of your car. It could happen if they mess up. Android is well known for their lack of security, and even Apple has a few problems even though they are typically tougher on security than Google.
> 
> I'm sorry the car doesn't have a feature you'd like, but *they are playing to the masses* by staying agnostic and making a safe and secure car without worrying about some 3rd party vendor screwing up their secure platform.


i work in the security industry and don't agree that they are handing keys to others. There are protections that can be added and verified.
The masses use Apple or Android. They are not playing to the masses.

But more important they are inhibiting functionality.
Examples
-No Waze, only google maps
-No SiriusXM (a purposeful omission from my inside valid sources), but must use Spotify or TuneIn

Alternative, open an app store, allow other apps on the TS.
Make the security requirements as real as necessary. Screen the apps.
That would be a nice alternative


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

garsh said:


> Sorry for the harsh phrasing. I guess I should have just said that you're wrong.
> 
> Tesla decided not to implement two additional proprietary protocols. You were saying that the act of them deciding to not spend engineering resources on developing two additional features is "inhibiting functionality", as if it was possible to implement with a flip of a switch, but Tesla is simply not enabling it. And you equated this act to government oppression. Is this really your thinking on the subject? I can understand a simple "I wish Teslas had this feature". But saying that this is equivalent to government suppression is just wrong. Governments can force things on you - Tesla cannot. You have choices.


Thanks Garsh
To clarify, the government comparison was the comment that Tesla is protecting me and knows what is good for me. Oppression is very different.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

pdp1 said:


> One easy way Tesla could make me, as a CarPlay fan, happier is if they allowed me to activate Siri with the steering wheel button instead of "Hey Siri".


Does Apple provide an API for a third party to make that happen?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Thanks Garsh
> To clarify, the government comparison was the comment that Tesla is protecting me and knows what is good for me. Oppression is very different.


Ah, I see. I missed that connection.

It looks like I was wrong about the "sharing too much" thing. That was an argument that Porsche had made a while ago, but it sounds like Google denied the implication. And Apple never did require extensive sharing.

13 COOL FACTS ABOUT THE 2017 PORSCHE 911
After years of resistance, Porsche is now open to offering Android Auto


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I understand folks would prefer CarPlay and Android Auto support.
It should be considered a nice to have extra.
But it is far from inhibiting functionality!
Tesla doesn't stop your phone from running Waze or or anything else.

My last dozen cars also didn't have CarPlay. They all drove a lot nicer than the crappy cars that did! I'd rather car companies that prioritize their resources into the car's function: driving.

This has got to be the umpteenth proprietary data protocol apple has come up with. There were several versions of iPod access, and every manufacturer implemented them differently. It was always a nightmare. It seems they always took so long to support things, that apple was just moving on to the next one. Then you were on to the next device and didn't care a year or two later. What a waste of effort. And each implementation was different and many not logical and varied greatly between car brands and model years. I paid plenty of extra for these capabilities, custom cables and docks that always seemed a generation behind, and a few years later stopped nothing with them. It takes a MASSIVE effort for a company to stay on top of these ever-changing interfaces, and they soon turn into frustration.

I hope one day Tesla will have the massive resources to put into implementing these extras, but it's way more important they continue to perfect and improve this car and the next.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> Does Apple provide an API for a third party to make that happen?


I thought some Bluetooth headsets could activate Siri with a long button press. Maybe I was mistaken?

Also, I'm pretty sure other cars can bring up Siri with a button press. And I'm not talking about CarPlay either


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

pdp1 said:


> I thought some Bluetooth headsets could activate Siri with a long button press. Maybe I was mistaken?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure other cars can bring up Siri with a button press. And I'm not talking about CarPlay either


Ford added this to their second generation Sync about 3 years back. Press the button normally to activate Sync/voice control and a long hold to activate Siri.

I haven't owned one, but I think GM was adding a way to activate Siri as well a few years back.

All any of this did was let you interact with Siri hands free through the audio system, there was no more integration on those systems.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't get the hate on Apple CarPlay. For someone who spends at least 500 miles / week in the car, if not more, it's very useful. 

Today was my first day commuting / driving to projects in my TM3. I have to say before lunch, I already dearly miss Apple CarPlay. Why?

Tesla's voice command for dialing numbers is terrible. So far I find voice command to be terrible altogether. Too many times I press the button and speak, it just sits there and doesn't recognize me speaking. When it does, it doesn't get what I'm saying right. Do I have an issue? 

Using Siri through Apple CarPlay results in almost zero errors. 

The text messaging through ACP is a godsend. I work with a lot of contractors and I'm constantly texting them and my co-workers to get status updates, etc. Plus my son texts me about his travels to and from school. It's very easy to get texts when using ACP. In the TM3, not so much. I can use "Hey Siri" pretty well but that interface isn't nearly as good as using ACP. 

Lastly, Waze through ACP is great. 

I'm not even counting better support of music and streaming music apps..

I'm going to have to come to grips with some serious work-arounds, but for those of us who spend a lot of time in the car, this is a big miss.


----------



## Tonyfe (Jan 5, 2019)

I just moved to a TM3 and after a week of driving I really miss my CarPlay. I wish Tesla would implement it.

It makes activities done on the phone much safer and gives you continuity of experience outside the car. Before leaving for work I used to say “Hey Google, what’s my commute look like today?” And the fastest route was sent to my phone and available via CarPlay. If I wanted to exchange text messages, or have Siri read / adjust my schedule for the day I could easily do it with my voice.

I don’t understand the opposition to pro CarPlay feature ask for Tesla. It’s an supplemental feature. It makes the car a more compelling product and grants integration with innovations being made outside of Tesla, like the Google Assistant + iPhone + CarPlay example above.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tonyfe said:


> I don't understand the opposition to pro CarPlay feature ask for Tesla. It's an supplemental feature.


I don't believe anybody here has been against having it available.

Some of us (well, me) get wound up when people say that it's unfathomable that Tesla doesn't implement it. It's a proprietary protocol that is only usable by 16% of smartphone users. I can understand why Tesla would choose not to spend engineering resources on it, or pay Apple for the privilege.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

garsh said:


> ... or pay Apple for the privilege.


THIS ^^^^


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

garsh said:


> Some of us (well, me) get wound up when people say that it's unfathomable that Tesla doesn't implement it. It's a proprietary protocol that is only usable by 16% of smartphone users. I can understand why Tesla would choose not to spend engineering resources on it, or pay Apple for the privilege.


A more relevant statistic would be the percentage of Tesla owners (or even potential Tesla Owners) use iPhones -- which I'd assume is MUCH higher than 16%.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

MarkB said:


> A more relevant statistic would be the percentage of Tesla owners (or even potential Tesla Owners) use iPhones -- which I'd assume is MUCH higher than 16%.


Don't know if it is accurate, but I read recently that Apple has 42.9% market share of the cell phone business in the US.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Flashgj said:


> Don't know if it is accurate, but I read recently that Apple has 42.9% market share of the cell phone business in the US.


The Model 3 is now expanding to Europe and Asia. iOS market share is 20% in Europe (and falling) and 7% in China (and falling there as well).


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

garsh said:


> It's a proprietary protocol that is only usable by 16% of smartphone users. I can understand why Tesla would choose not to spend engineering resources on it, or pay Apple for the privilege.


You keep saying 16%, privilege, etc. Please stop! 

No one is demanding Apple CarPlay specifically. It's nearly always bundled with Android Auto, like in my Honda. And then it becomes a _much larger_ share of smartphone owners, right? How about we ask for Android Auto? Does the 16% privilege go away then? People just call this feature "CarPlay", but it's not only Apple, it's most Android phones as well. I personally want a decent smartphone integration, including acceptable audio controls, text messages, etc. I don't need to have Apple Maps or Google Maps via the phone, but Spotify and Podcasts integration would be great. Or audio controls that would allow me to jump 30 seconds back or 30 seconds forward. Is it a privilege?
I personally feel that owning a Tesla is a sign of privilege. I don't think _the masses_ feel that Tesla Model 3 is the car for the masses. The masses buy used vehicles, or pickup trucks, or SUVs, or small cars, or minivans, or whatever. I've been asked how much I paid for my TM3, which never happened with any of my previous vehicles. And what's the percentage of the drivers who actually own a Tesla?
There are some people who protest Apple or Android integration on the basis of some idea that Elon Musk tweeted that he doesn't like it, or it's going to be annoying, or it will take away from your pure Tesla experience, or whatever. Fanboys. Frankly, I don't care. You don't have to use it if you don't like it. I don't like the Fart App, so I don't use it. Does it bother me that it's there? Not enough to demand that it is removed. It's sitting somewhere in the "Easter Eggs" section of the GUI, and I just don't go there. So if you don't like the smartphone integration, just ignore it!
Is it expensive for Tesla to integrate Apple CarPlay/Android Auto? I have no clue. Does any of you actually know that Tesla cannot afford it?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

there are also a good percentage of users, if Apple or Andorid, who don't care to use their respective version of CarPlay/AndroidAuto. So it is more than just the split between phone owners, there is also the split between those that would use that vs not.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> a good percentage of users, if Apple or Andorid, who don't care to use their respective version of CarPlay/AndroidAuto


Absolutely! And if they don't care that might be for two reasons: (1) they just don't like it or (2) they haven't tried it. If (1), they should just keep not using it. If (2), they may find it useful, and they will be grateful for the added functionality.

Why fight free extra features?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

porkupan said:


> Why fight free extra features?


because as prior posts have mentioned, it is not free. Someone (the manufacturer) is paying for the rights to use these, and those costs get passed thru to the users one way or another.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I can not find anyplace that suggests there is a lic. fee for carplay, can someone provide a link?

Conversely I found "CarPlay is free of charges from Apple to auto manufacturers. Auto manufacturers use it to give people what they want, Apple uses it to get people to buy and stay with iOS devices."

BTW ditto Android Auto


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

porkupan said:


> No one is demanding Apple CarPlay specifically. It's nearly always bundled with Android Auto, like in my Honda. And then it becomes a _much larger_ share of smartphone owners, right?
> ...
> Is it expensive for Tesla to integrate Apple CarPlay/Android Auto? I have no clue. Does any of you actually know that Tesla cannot afford it?


Now you're asking Tesla to implement not one but two proprietary protocols. That costs engineering resources. That takes time and money. Again, I'm fine with requesting it. If enough people ask Elon to add it in, he may eventually relent.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

msjulie said:


> I can not find anyplace that suggests there is a lic. fee for carplay, can someone provide a link?
> 
> Conversely I found "CarPlay is free of charges from Apple to auto manufacturers. Auto manufacturers use it to give people what they want, Apple uses it to get people to buy and stay with iOS devices."
> 
> BTW ditto Android Auto


IIRC, Android Auto requires sharing some data with Google. But I'm basing that on skimming various articles - I have no personal experience with it.

Is there documentation available for interfacing with CarPlay? Could a random person like you or me implement CarPlay to work on some random tablet that we mount in our car?


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> IIRC, Android Auto requires sharing some data with Google. But I'm basing that on skimming various articles - I have no personal experience with it.
> 
> Is there documentation available for interfacing with CarPlay? Could a random person like you or me implement CarPlay to work on some random tablet that we mount in our car?


Speaking with my friend who is an engineer at Apple (granted not an iOS developer), the majority of CarPlay "smarts" is run on the iPhone itself, the screen in the car is more or less only used for display output and touch/voice input. As a firmware engineer myself, I suspect, hardware-wise, there is only a need for a MFi chip or some enhanced version of it, in all these aftermarket CarPlay headunits that allow them to physically interface with the iPhone for CarPlay. Software-wise, I suspect the work is minimal to implement proper APIs to allow the aforementioned display output and touch/voice input. I would say the largest chunk of the work would be to integrate the CarPlay UI into the existing UI of the car... which is probably more difficult in a Tesla than it is in an aftermarket headunit.

I suspect Android Auto would be similar.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

This thread got a little spicy just before the new year, although it has mellowed in the last page or so... 

Objectively speaking, Tesla's media offerings are significantly deficient compared with systems in many cars costing less than $20k, and even some cars that are a decade old. I think it's perfectly acceptable to be critical of the car on this basis, especially considering its 'strengths' are supposed to be its software. Telling people they should not have bought the car if they don't like it it, isn't very constructive. 

With no Phone, your options are:

- FM Radio (no AM radio or Satellite radio, which almost all other new cars offer)
- Slacker. Slacker is like Pandora, only slightly worse. It isn't a substitute for Apple Music or Spotify, and in my experience it is extremely sensitive to weak LTE signal and cuts out immediately signal is lost (Pandora will at least finish the current track and when it gets a signal will download the next entirely)
- TuneIn. This is an all-in-one radio and Podcast player, but again it only streams and the buffering is literally a few seconds, so is prone to pausing and stuttering in weak signal areas, and sometimes even in strong but congested areas. I found that on my road-trip, it would often randomly pause. On the Podcast side of things, it is extremely basic. You can't easily create a list to play a bunch of episodes one after the other in a specified order (such as catching up on a long series). 

Someone earlier said audio books were possible to play via the Tesla media app, but AFAIK this requires a premium account with TuneIn and I don't think that is recognized in the car (I certainly haven't seen that) but I could be very wrong.

USB Drive Audio: Tesla supports this, and some people are old school and have their audio on a stick! However the experience is woeful, and actually worse than my friend's 2013 Jetta, which cost a little over $17k five years ago. I don't blame Tesla for not focusing on this, but it really isn't difficult to implement a player that can queue up play lists, and remember where you were in an album when you leave the car for 45 seconds. If you're going to offer the functionality, it should feel like a 2018 experience, and not a 1998 experience.

With a Phone. What you can do without touching the phone, once you've found the audio/app on the phone you want to play:

- Initiate a phone call
- Change the volume
- Pause the audio and resume the audio
- Skip forward a track/episode
- Start the current track/episode again by hitting the back button

What you can't do without touching or looking at the phone:

- Have a text message read to you (I agree you should focus on driving generally, but if you're on a 500-mile trip with EAP and all the other wonderful technology supporting you, having a text read out should not be beyond the capability of the car.
- Use an alternative mapping app. Even Apple (the most walled of all the walled gardens) offers this on the phone or CarPlay. Again, maybe Tesla will get to this and allow apps (when they've finished adding Atari games no one plays) but phone integration would remove the need to do this
- Initiate the use any of the myriad of applications people use for audio, such as Spotify, Apple Music, OverCast (for podcasts), Audible, Overdrive (for public library audio books), Pandora, NPR One, BBC Sounds etc.

- Bluetooth Audio. I don't know if anyone else has notice this, but there is about a 700ms lag on the audio, so if you watch a YouTube video or stream Hulu/Netflix on your phone while supercharger or waiting for your partner to come back from the shops, the audio/video is out of sync. In my Golf GTI there was a small lag, but it was barely 1/10th of a second. The Tesla is probably doing a lot of processing on the audio, adding to the delay.

This doesn't mean Tesla isn't awesome and that this isn't one of the best cars ever made (I personally believe both of those are true) but it might mean we'd like to occasionally listen to an entire album at a reasonable audio quality (given the speakers we have). That isn't such a bad thing, is it.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

I do love my M3 and am very happy with my purchase but the entertainment system is the one thing that frustrates me on almost a daily basis. I wish something could be done about the poor functionality of Slacker and the very limited integration of my iPhone. I am not saying it needs to be CarPlay or Android auto (for those that have Androids). If Tesla can come up with their own way of doing it that works good, then fine. But it seems to be a general consensus that this is one area that needs some major improvement.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I did NOT watch the videos  https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2016/722/


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Wooloomooloo said:


> USB Drive Audio: Tesla supports this, and some people are old school and have their audio on a stick! However the experience is woeful, and actually worse than my friend's 2013 Jetta, which cost a little over $17k five years ago. I don't blame Tesla for not focusing on this, but it really isn't difficult to implement a player that can queue up play lists, and remember where you were in an album when you leave the car for 45 seconds. If you're going to offer the functionality, it should feel like a 2018 experience, and not a 1998 experience.


I appreciate the higher fidelity capable with a USB flash drive versus Bluetooth. But besides that, it's easier to update music on a flash drive than on my phone.

On my Focus, not only does the USB recall where the song was when I turn off the car, I can search by voice any of the songs. On the Model 3, not only isn't the song saved when the exiting the car, but even the source has to be re-engaged when the Model 3 is restarted. There is no excuse for this to occur with a modern vehicle.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

Unplugged said:


> On the Model 3, not only isn't the song saved when the exiting the car, but even the source has to be re-engaged when the Model 3 is restarted.


The entertainment system feels almost like an afterthought on the Model 3. It has a great _potential_ (especially with the built in LTE, but also with the software upgrades that keep coming every few weeks). But it doesn't seem to visibly _improve_, unless one considers the Atari games and Fart App part of the "entertainment."

Model S has been around for how many years now (6?), and I assume the entertainment system is more or less the same as Model 3's? Meaning, the owners of the top model didn't demand a better integration with their mobiles, a better choice for music and podcasts, a more stable streaming service. So what are the chances that anything is going to change with Model 3? Other than the Model 3 owners are a lot more numerous, and they may be more familiar with the modern range of vehicle entertainment choices.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

porkupan said:


> Model S has been around for how many years now (6?), and I assume the entertainment system is more or less the same as Model 3's? Meaning, the owners of the top model didn't demand a better integration with their mobiles, a better choice for music and podcasts, a more stable streaming service.


oh, they have been demanding this since the beginning. Tesla has other priorities though.
tesla model s sound system complaint


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

porkupan said:


> The entertainment system feels almost like an afterthought on the Model 3. It has a great _potential_ (especially with the built in LTE, but also with the software upgrades that keep coming every few weeks). But it doesn't seem to visibly _improve_, unless one considers the Atari games and Fart App part of the "entertainment."
> 
> Model S has been around for how many years now (6?), and I assume the entertainment system is more or less the same as Model 3's? Meaning, the owners of the top model didn't demand a better integration with their mobiles, a better choice for music and podcasts, a more stable streaming service. So what are the chances that anything is going to change with Model 3? Other than the Model 3 owners are a lot more numerous, and they may be more familiar with the modern range of vehicle entertainment choices.


As MelindaV said, they have, but even if they haven't, mainstream car owners are more likely to want mainstream features than exotic car owners.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Tesla has other priorities though.


Well, being an automobile manufacturer, you would expect them to be able to handle more that one software effort at a time, wouldn't you? I may be way off base, but I assume they have hundreds of people working on software, and more than just a single team of developers.

They sold a lot of cars before the Federal Tax Credit expired at the end of last year, and they will now start making a big push into overseas markets (I assume the U.S. sales are going to fall off the cliff). If they are indeed too busy or understaffed to bother with the vehicle entertainment, they could outsource it to Google and Apple. That's where CarPlay/Android Auto would come in handy. Have the phone provide all the entertainment and have the customer pay for the cellular data usage. Sounds like a win-win for Tesla.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

porkupan said:


> Well, being an automobile manufacturer, you would expect them to be able to handle more that one software effort at a time, wouldn't you?


Melinda misspoke. Elon is on record saying that he doesn't like either CarPlay or Android Auto, and has no intention of implementing either.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> Melinda misspoke. Elon is on record saying that he doesn't like either CarPlay or Android Auto, and has no intention of implementing either.


Is he?

In 2016 he said (in response to a question about an SDK for Tesla):

""As we have sort of thought about it more, the logic thing to do from an app standpoint is to maybe allow apps on your iPhone or Android to project onto the center display, as opposed to trying to create a new app ecosystem. So that is probably going to be our focus in the future to enable you to project apps from your phone to the center screen."

Sources:

https://9to5mac.com/2016/01/28/tesla-sdk-iphone-apps-mirror/

https://electrek.co/2016/01/25/tesla-elon-musk-event-hong-kong/

OK that was a long time ago, but I don't see any cited information contradicting this, only people in forums saying so. Do you have a link?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I once thought just letting anyone use the screen via VNC or similar tool would be the way to go.  Almost nothing required of the mfr to integrate and stays agnostic, but then it opens up the screen to just being your own Movie theater, work video conference call, etc. Then there is no control and it would be horribly abused by the driver.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

GDN said:


> I once thought just letting anyone use the screen via VNC or similar tool would be the way to go. Almost nothing required of the mfr to integrate and stays agnostic, but then it opens up the screen to just being your own Movie theater, work video conference call, etc. Then there is no control and it would be horribly abused by the driver.


Well that's why the CarPlay approach is so appealing. You can't watch YouTube or Netflix via CarPlay, for this exact reason. Apple restricts the kinds of apps that can be displayed, and they have to be compatible (i.e. with appropriate UI considerations) to minimize driver distraction.

If Tesla is going to have any kind of remote application control on the big screen, it would make the most sense for them to use the interface that has already been developed and implemented on millions of vehicles by Apple and Google.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Melinda misspoke. Elon is on record saying that he doesn't like either CarPlay or Android Auto, and has no intention of implementing either.


didn't I say that?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wooloomooloo said:


> Is he?


Yes. I wish I could locate a video. I think it was in the Q&A portion of some presentation. Somebody asked specifically about implementing CarPlay. He actually gave a similar answer. After stating something like he thought it was the wrong approach, he then said that he thought it would make more sense to mirror the phone's screen onto a portion of the car's display.

If I come across a video again, I'll share it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> didn't I say that?


You said "Tesla has other priorities". That implies that they'd like to implement this, but it's towards the bottom of the TODO list.

I really need to find that video where Elon states that he doesn't like the CarPlay/Auto solutions.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

garsh said:


> Yes.


Honestly, I don't think it matters. Being on record, making a statement... He is allowed to change his mind or be persuaded otherwise. He also is on record about taking Tesla private with funding secured. Elon is a guy who sometimes speaks his mind without pondering the consequences. So let's not take his one-time spoken words as a "gospel".


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yes. I wish I could locate a video. I think it was in the Q&A portion of some presentation. Somebody asked specifically about implementing CarPlay. He actually gave a similar answer. After stating something like he thought it was the wrong approach, *he then said that he thought it would make more sense to mirror the phone's screen onto a portion of the car's display.*
> 
> If I come across a video again, I'll share it.


Yes, that's the exact quote I posted, and the video is linked in my post. You are reading replies in full right, before responding?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> You said "Tesla has other priorities". That implies that they'd like to implement this, but it's towards the bottom of the TODO list.
> 
> I really need to find that video where Elon states that he doesn't like the CarPlay/Auto solutions.


Earlier in the thread, (at least think it was here and not elsewhere), I essentially said the same thing. Tesla has come out saying they are not interested in apple carplay (or android auto).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wooloomooloo said:


> Yes, that's the exact quote I posted, and the video is linked in my post. You are reading replies in full right, before responding?


No, this was a different Q&A. Someone specifically asked about CarPlay this other time. 
You read that particular part of my reply before implying that I didn't read your reply, right?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say at this point Tesla has not embraced CarPlay or Android Auto because it is not part of our SW. If you desire such functionality to be added, you should reach out to Tesla and make the request known. Time will tell whether they do or not.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> No, this was a different Q&A. Someone specifically asked about CarPlay this other time.
> You read that particular part of my reply before implying that I didn't read your reply, right?


I did! 

I was confused by this in your post "After stating something like he thought it was the wrong approach, he then said that he thought *it would make more sense to mirror the phone's screen onto a portion of the car's display*. "

Immediate after I wrote:

"So that is probably going to be our focus in the future to enable you to project apps from your phone to the center screen."

But of course he could have said the same thing twice - but the real question is, if he's been saying this for 3 years now, is where is it? As @MelindaV said "they have other priorities" like Atari games and Ho Ho ho. I guess she didn't misspeak after-all? 

In all seriousness, I don't expect there to be a vanilla implementation of CarPlay, given that usually means taking the entire display. But I do think he's acknowledging that things could be significantly better, and frankly any implementation of being able to control some types of apps on your phone via the amazing touch screen, would be very welcome by most owners.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wooloomooloo said:


> but the real question is, if he's been saying this for 3 years now, is where is it?


Agreed.


----------



## RolfS (Oct 2, 2017)

I never had Apple CarPlay in any of my cars so I can’t miss it. It seems perfectly easy to pick my playlist on my phone before I start driving, play the songs in random or in order. Then I can skip as song I don’t like or go back to a previous one. I guess I don’t see the problem other than convenience.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

My understanding is
1) CarPlay is based on a software platform used by ~most~ infotainment manufactures; the platform is based on the QNX OS.
2) Tesla infotainment does not run on QNX. Tesla infotainment runs on a modified version of ubuntu (from what i've heard).
3) Apple provides some code/sdk/etc to QNX based infotainment vendors; this code/sdk/etc is the CarPlay magic beans.
4) Apple chose to support QNX because apparently it has the biggest market share in that industry.
5) Duplicating this code/sdk/etc into generic/portable source based distribution would be a nightmare/not-worth-it for apple.

As for "why not do it anyhow"...
1) I'm guessing Apple's motivation for CarPlay/etc is to improve the Apple customer experience.
2) The alternative to CarPlay in a standard car is not a good user experience, and I'm guessing Apple wanted to rectify that situation.
Is the tesla infotainment user experience so bad that Apple needs to step in and fix it? (I'm thinking no.)

I used CarPlay twice...
1) in a rental for about 10 days.
2) i put an aftermarket (sony) radio in my daughters car.

CarPlay works well (IMO), and I would prefer it over nearly every other "double din radio/head unit" (non-carplay) in the run-of-mill vehicles out there.
(E.g. i had a 2010 toyota prius with a joke of a really expensive, youll-never-be-able-to-upgrade-the-firmware premium nav/audio/phone unit. That software really really sucked, but i tolerated it ... and used bluetooth audio.)
I dont have lots of experience with CarPlay... so take this with a grain of salt... but the Tesla experience seems so very well integrated.
Why would i want to use apple maps (or google maps) over tesla navigation?
Why would i need to use the apple phone app over the tesla phone integration?
Maybe i would want to use the siri hands-free texting interface? (yeah.. maybe. but i think i can live without it.)

I do use apple music a bunch. But i also use tune-in, and the tesla streaming thing (i.e. available in the tesla infotainment app).

Now.. There's complaints against bluetooth due to lossy transfers:

For me, the verdict is still out on audio quality of bluetooth vs hardwired connection. 
Fwiw, afaict, airplay is better than bluetooth, but alas that is completely different technology.
So.. for audio quality, i dunno for sure, but maybe tesla needs to support a hardwired connection.

(Fwiw, i'm finding apple music on iPhone X over bluetooth to the tesla model 3 is noticeably subjectively better sound quality than the builtin tesla streaming solutions (tesla streaming and tune-in).)

One complaint i do have with the tesla iphone/bluetooth/music integration is the "select media from phone" prompt that i get on the tesla side. 
I dunno if that is fixable. Maybe. But i only get it when i've been doing other bluetooth stuff on my phone, which is not frequent.

-jeff


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JeffcM3 said:


> My understanding is
> 1) CarPlay is based on a software platform used by ~most~ infotainment manufactures; the platform is based on the QNX OS.


I think Apple will help a manufacturer tailor CarPlay to their entertainment system. As you say, a large number of them are QNX-based, so that once you've fit it to one, it becomes easy to port it to a similar one. But I bet that Apple expects to get compensated for providing this kind of help. And as you say, porting the system to a brand new platform will be a much longer, more involved, and more expensive process.

What I'd really like to see is a decent, solid Model 3-specific phone mount. There's little need for CarPlay/Android Auto if you can just tap the phone's screen.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> .....
> 
> What I'd really like to see is a decent, solid Model 3-specific phone mount. There's little need for CarPlay/Android Auto if you can just tap the phone's screen.


Nothing in this thread ever worked out? https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/my-diy-perfect-phone-mount.7877/post-129025


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Nothing in this thread ever worked out? https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/my-diy-perfect-phone-mount.7877/post-129025


The only ones that look solid are the ones you actually stick to the back of the display. I was hoping for something less permanent.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

JeffcM3 said:


> the platform is based on the QNX OS.


Honda's entertainment system is Android based. Don't know about other manufacturers, but I suspect some are Windows CE based.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

porkupan said:


> Honda's entertainment system is Android based. Don't know about other manufacturers, but I suspect some are Windows CE based.


Windows CE had a large installed based, but it is on it's way out. Ford Sync v1 and v2 were based on CE, but they couldn't/wouldn't retrofit Carplay and Android Auto. Ford switched to QNX a few years back for Sync 3 - their latest gen system. GM's MyLink and current system is also based on QNX. There were stories a few years back of a new contract with Harman to build GM a new system based on Android, but I don't know if that has come to be or when it will start to show up in cars.

I think QNX has become the most widely used OS for the current time.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> What I'd really like to see is a decent, solid Model 3-specific phone mount. There's little need for CarPlay/Android Auto if you can just tap the phone's screen.


No thank you. There is little need for a phone mount when there is a 15 inch screen you can just tap. With that said, I fully expect to never see CarPlay on my Model 3.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> No thank you. There is little need for a phone mount when there is a 15 inch screen you can just tap. With that said, I fully expect to never see CarPlay on my Model 3.


Unfortunately, with the lack of certain, what I would say, are "basic" phone integration features with the Tesla infotainment system, users have no choice but to still touch their phones directly; it's not only about displaying information. Things like reading/composing text messages over voice, changing playlists, thumbs up/down songs with music services other than the built in Slacker or Spotify, etc... Obviously I think CarPlay is very useful, but I'd be willing to live without it if Tesla just beefed up their phone integration... or at minimum (like I said in a previous post), make Hey Siri/Hey Google, easier to access with a button instead of me having to shout it over road noise or music. After owning the 3 for a little over a month now, I still find myself wishing I had CarPlay.. or something semi equivalent to CarPlay.

EDIT: You know what, I think I misread your post, I think we are actually in agreement  But my comments still stand...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

pdp1 said:


> Unfortunately, with the lack of certain, what I would say, are "basic" phone integration features with the Tesla infotainment system, users have no choice but to still touch their phones directly; it's not only about displaying information. Things like reading/composing text messages over voice, changing playlists, thumbs up/down songs with music services other than the built in Slacker or Spotify, etc... Obviously I think CarPlay is very useful, but I'd be willing to live without it if Tesla just beefed up their phone integration... or at minimum (like I said in a previous post), *make Hey Siri/Hey Google, easier to access *with a button instead of me having to shout it over road noise or music. After owning the 3 for a little over a month now, I still find myself wishing I had CarPlay.. or something semi equivalent to CarPlay.
> 
> EDIT: You know what, I think I misread your post, I think we are actually in agreement  But my comments still stand...


One thing that was discovered by others and discussed I believe earlier in this thread is the use of "Hey Siri". It was shared and I learned that although the car doesn't activate "Hey Sir" if you keep your phone somewhat accessible/within voice range if you will go ahead and press the right scroll wheel and get the system mute waiting for input - your phone will then hear you say "Hey Siri". The car will discard the command because it doesn't know what to do with it, but then your phone/Siri will use the car system to reply to you after you invoked it and listen for further interaction through the car.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> One thing that was discovered by others and discussed I believe earlier in this thread is the use of "Hey Siri". It was shared and I learned that although the car doesn't activate "Hey Sir" if you keep your phone somewhat accessible/within voice range if you will go ahead and press the right scroll wheel and get the system mute waiting for input - your phone will then hear you say "Hey Siri". The car will discard the command because it doesn't know what to do with it, but then your phone/Siri will use the car system to reply to you after you invoked it and listen for further interaction through the car.


If your phone can hear you, is pressing the button necessary for the phone to use the car system to reply?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

RolfS said:


> I never had Apple CarPlay in any of my cars so I can't miss it. It seems perfectly easy to pick my playlist on my phone before I start driving, play the songs in random or in order. Then I can skip as song I don't like or go back to a previous one. I guess I don't see the problem other than convenience.


You don't see the problem because you've never had it.

I just had it on my daily for 2 years and going back without it feels like the stone age.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> If your phone can hear you, is pressing the button necessary for the phone to use the car system to reply?


No, you don't need to press the button anymore if your phone can hear you. Siri (assuming it's an iPhone) will automatically respond and go through the handsfree bluetooth profile automatically as if the car was receiving a phone call, so you don't even need to be on the bluetooth source to hear it.

What GDN said in his last post might be an acceptable stop-gap solution for me... but I still miss CarPlay for texting and controlling music on my phone.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> If your phone can hear you, is pressing the button necessary for the phone to use the car system to reply?


They were saying to press the volume button to mute the current output so your phone can hear you better.

I find that when my phone is in the phone dock, with the cover open, it cannot make out "hey siri" if I have the audio playing.

If I mute it, it reacts almost every time.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> They were saying to press the volume button to mute the current output so your phone can hear you better.
> 
> I find that when my phone is in the phone dock, with the cover open, it cannot make out "hey siri" if I have the audio playing.
> 
> If I mute it, it reacts almost every time.


Actually, I think what GDN meant was to press the voice command button (right button) to effectively mute the current output. But what you said also would work.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> If your phone can hear you, is pressing the button necessary for the phone to use the car system to reply?


No, not if your phone can hear you, but that is one of the biggest issues, with some audio playing it may not be able to hear you. Pressing the button greatly increases the chances your phone will hear you.



Needsdecaf said:


> They were saying to press the volume button to mute the current output so your phone can hear you better.
> 
> I find that when my phone is in the phone dock, with the cover open, it cannot make out "hey siri" if I have the audio playing.
> 
> If I mute it, it reacts almost every time.


No - don't press the volume button, that mutes the system and you have to interact with that button again to unmute the system. Let the system do that for you by pressing the right button, the system is muted temporarily listening for a command, which it can't actually act on (Hey Siri), when the interaction with the system and Siri is complete the system will come back to volume for you automatically.



pdp1 said:


> Actually, I think what GDN meant was to press the voice command button (right button) to effectively mute the current output. But what you said also would work.


Correct.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

GDN said:


> No - don't press the volume button, that mutes the system and you have to interact with that button again to unmute the system. Let the system do that for you by pressing the right button, the system is muted temporarily listening for a command, which it can't actually act on (Hey Siri), when the interaction with the system and Siri is complete the system will come back to volume for you automatically.


I guess your way is a little easier. Mine still works though, I do that all the time and say Hey Siri and then hear the voice through the speakers and speak to it through the BT microphone (the phone control panel pops up with my name on it, hangup button, and starts a "call timer"). You are correct that I do need to press the button again to restart playback when I am done using "hey siri".


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

The texting feature that Apple Carplay has would be nice. Or something similar. The rest I don't need.


----------



## StevePopiel (Nov 25, 2018)

garsh said:


> Now you're asking Tesla to implement not one but two proprietary protocols. That costs engineering resources. That takes time and money. Again, I'm fine with requesting it. If enough people ask Elon to add it in, he may eventually relent.


So they can spend time, money and engineering resources developing a fart app, Atari games, and Easter eggs that will at best be used a few times, but can't develop a better phone interface for the two most dominant phone operating systems in the world? Gimme a break.


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

I can barely use my phone in the car in that the bluetooth integration with my Essential PH-1 phone often does not work. I guess Tesla can blame Essential's bluetooth implementation, but I've had no problems with it on my Acura and BMW. Carplay & Android Auto or not, at least make the basic technology work as it should.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

StevePopiel said:


> Gimme a break.


----------



## ChrisHH (Sep 2, 2018)

While I have had cars with Apple Car Play and even used it I never found it something I needed to use. Most cars that support it and the Android system usually have well developed workable systems of their own. 

My only issue with Tesla is not there not support it, something I don't want anyway, it is the lack luster audio support overall. My Chevrolet Volt had full support of blue tooth and wired devices. I could choose by playlist, artist, etc, and such, all very easily. I could set my start up volume so that I don't get blasted when starting the car. It even had a much better energy usage meters. Instead with Tesla I get fart comedy and a fireplace. Seriously their priorities are completely out of place. Oh, voice commands, my Volt had more and they worked all the time. Where are our promised voice commands?!


----------



## RolfS (Oct 2, 2017)

Some thoughts. As was stated Tesla is not going to implement CarPlay (CP) or Android Auto (AA). I'm not familiar with AA, but a have looked briefly at CP since I was in the Apple Developer program. I have been in the computer software field since I graduated with a Computer Science degree, so I am familiar with the software side of this and can comment on it somewhat, or deduce what might be happening.

Tesla has a GUI and OS (Linux) that controls all functions of our car. It is their design that continues to be developed and grows over time. It is the equivalent to what IOS is to Apple. Tesla is into software development in a major way. Their cars would not function without their software. Many or most other car manufactures had no such thing and liked the idea of some actual software company (Apple) to develop a standard interface for their entertainment system. It saved them a lot of headaches. Other manufactures wanted to remain a car company not as software company. Easy decision you don’t have to have your own major software division. Many of the early GUI interfaces from car manufactures where pretty pathetic. I had some of them and still do in one of my cars. I actually hate the interface as being totally unusable. I won’t say which, because that is not relevant. What is relevant is that car manufactures went with a powerhouse in software development (Apple, Google) to standardize their interface.

In the case of CP there is a software component, a front end (head unit) that runs on the car in some microprocessor with a display interface. That is the GUI. it takes over the display. That is why the display looks like the familiar IOS display you get on an iPhone. It has app interfaces, for your music for your phone for your navigation. It has an API that can interface with all the buttons on your car that are used to control the display and so on. In other words it is the OS to control those function. It would not make any sense for Tesla to allow CP to take over their GUI.

To continue, the head unit end of CP has to be connected to the iPhone. An app or apps on the car are actually front ends to the apps running on your iPhone that do most of the work. It is not done on the car’s processor. It would not make any sense for a complex navigation program to run in the car processor. it actually runs on the iPhone. The results are actually displayed on the screen but not processed there. Same with your music. It sends the information to the car and plays it through the Bluetooth interface via the iTunes app.

Apple developers can develop applications to interface with CP to provide additional functionality. They write the IOS app for the iPhone and interface with CP. CP does not change except that it will display the icon of the app on the car display and when running it forwards the display information to the car display.

Bottom line is that it makes no sense for Tesla that has already an integrate operating system and GUI to replace theirs with CP or AA. 

I do agree that the music interface needs to improve. The way to do that is to further develop the Tesla API interface to allow applications to be developed (by Tesla or 3rd party) that would interface with the Tesla OS in particular with the entertainment system. The Tesla written app on a iPhone for example could interface with iTunes and present the information in the desired form to the Tesla OS. This is already what is done with, for example, the app called Stats you can get on the app store. It provides you with all sorts of statistics for your driving efficiency, but on your iPhone because there is no display interface to forward that to the Tesla GUI.

What I would suggest is that this forum provide a list of functionality (generic not specific to CP or AA) of what people would like to see in the interface and have a moderator or forum officer forward the list to Tesla for them to consider for future updates.

As far as why Tesla wastes their time doing farts instead of other more important stuff is a non issue. The projects are probably given to junior developers that are learning the system as their first project as a training exercise. We in fact don’t know what Tesla is doing behind the scenes. But for sure an entertainment system as I have describe would take a lot of resources. First the API (application interface) has to be designed, then the functionality to be provide. The phone interfaces, apple and Android. That part is not easy. Maybe the programers writing the farts are now able to develop more sophisticated software. Really folks, software development is a lot more difficult than you make it out to be. Remember when the car first came out, it did not even have the FM interface working.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Sjohnson20 said:


> The texting feature that Apple Carplay has would be nice. Or something similar. The rest I don't need.


Actually, I think you can accomplish all of the texting features jut using Siri.

The only missing piece is that you can't hear the incoming text sound.

"Hey Siri read message"
It will ask you if you want to reply, and if you say yes it then reads it back to you and confirms you want to send it.

NOTE: you do not need to pause and wait for the tone after saying "hey Siri".

Works for emails, too.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

PaulK said:


> Actually, I think you can accomplish all of the texting features jut using Siri.
> 
> The only missing piece is that you can't hear the incoming text sound.
> 
> ...


This is just me but why do you need to listen to your messages when your driving? For me (again this is just me) I need to be very attentive when I am driving and avoid any distractions. In case of emergency I would pull over and then do whatever I need to do.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> This is just me but why do you need to listen to your messages when your driving? For me (again this is just me) I need to be very attentive when I am driving and avoid any distractions. In case of emergency I would pull over and then do whatever I need to do.


Only the same reason I might ask a passenger to repeat themselves if I didn't hear their question. I feel that I can talk to someone and drive at the same time. However, I'm aware there are some who say they have evidence that even talking is dangerously distracting. But I don't think that is a subject for this thread.

If you occasionally commute 4+ hours, Siri comes in quite handy.

Note that I usually don't reply through Siri, instead I make my next Siri command to be to call the person who is trying to communicate with me.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

PaulK said:


> Only the same reason I might ask a passenger to repeat themselves if I didn't hear their question. I feel that I can talk to someone and drive at the same time. However, I'm aware there are some who say they have evidence that even talking is dangerously distracting. But I don't think that is a subject for this thread.
> 
> If you occasionally commute 4+ hours, Siri comes in quite handy.
> 
> Note that I usually don't reply through Siri, instead I make my next Siri command to be to call the person who is trying to communicate with me.


Agree to your point. As stated before I just completely avoid fiddling with my
phone. Because if I have it read my messages then I would tempted to reply. I use voice command to reply and it does not work then I fiddle again with buttons on the car to invoke Siri again or CarPlay or AA and it gets very distracting from there.

I had stated before my only use case for AA or CarPlay is waze but I think if I have waze of my phone in the background connected via Bluetooth it can tell me about the cops.


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

webdriverguy said:


> Agree to your point. As stated before I just completely avoid fiddling with my
> phone. Because if I have it read my messages then I would tempted to reply. I use voice command to reply and it does not work then I fiddle again with buttons on the car to invoke Siri again or CarPlay or AA and it gets very distracting from there.
> 
> I had stated before my only use case for AA or CarPlay is waze but I think if I have waze of my phone in the background connected via Bluetooth it can tell me about the cops.


I use "Hey Siri" a lot when driving. It's good for making appointments, reading a new text to you, and dictating messages. I, too, use Waze in the background. Now, a worth while use of Tesla engineering time would be to use Waze as their navigation platform. That would be awesome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2019)

We have a volt with Car play and XM. Except for the Model 3 we would not consider buying a car without either. 

Suggestions on improving or adding features and options does not necessarily equal a criticism. 

We all have our preferences and that does not make another person’s preferences invalid.


----------



## azentropy (Mar 28, 2018)

webdriverguy said:


> This is just me but why do you need to listen to your messages when your driving? For me (again this is just me) I need to be very attentive when I am driving and avoid any distractions. In case of emergency I would pull over and then do whatever I need to do.


That is kinda the point. How do you know if it an emergency if it can't play messages? Here in Surpise they just instituted a new law where we aren't even allowed to look at our phones while stopped at a light.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

azentropy said:


> That is kinda the point. How do you know if it an emergency if it can't play messages? Here in Surpise they just instituted a new law where we aren't even allowed to look at our phones while stopped at a light.


With Apple phones, you can use do not disturb while driving. If they text urgent, it goes through right away.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

azentropy said:


> That is kinda the point. How do you know if it an emergency if it can't play messages? Here in Surpise they just instituted a new law where we aren't even allowed to look at our phones while stopped at a light.


I would never text anyone if it's a emergency. How did it work before car play?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> With Apple phones, you can use do not disturb while driving. If they text urgent, it goes through right away.


 Same for calls


----------



## azentropy (Mar 28, 2018)

webdriverguy said:


> I would never text anyone if it's a emergency. How did it work before car play?


Our on-call system at work sends out automated texts. This isn't the 90, no one calls anyone anymore...


----------



## Impactwrench (Feb 15, 2019)

Defjukie said:


> Expensive != technologically advanced. Especially in the case of a Bentley.
> 
> I'm strictly talking about the common notion that Tesla's are "iPads on wheels", not how much the car costs.


Touche,


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

azentropy said:


> Our on-call system at work sends out automated texts. This isn't the 90, no one calls anyone anymore...


I am just pointing out that people survived before car play. And this is my point of view and yours might be different. I respect yours but I have a point as well. For me all these features just distract your more when driving.

This makes me angry because the stuff I see on the highway every morning with people fiddling with their phone, shaving, put makeup, eating just drives me crazy.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

webdriverguy said:


> Because if I have it read my messages then I would tempted to reply. I use voice command to reply and it does not work then I fiddle again with buttons on the car to invoke Siri again or CarPlay or AA and it gets very distracting from there.


Well it doesn't quite work that way. It reads your reply back to you, asks if that's correct or if you want to change it, then it sends when you got it right. No need to fiddle with anything. if you perceive pressing buttons on the steering wheel as too distracting, how to put on your turn signal, change the radio volume, set cruise control, adjust windshield wipers, etc.?

The not wanting to read/reply to texts (via audio/voice) while driving is understandable and I do get it. But as much as it might be a "kids these days!" thing... it's just not how the world works anymore. It's like the 90's when cell phones were starting to be a common thing and there people who refused to get one because they "didn't need/want to be reachable all the time" or those who resisted getting a smart phone because why would anyone want to use a phone for anything other than phone calls. Then they find themselves as the only one without a phone/text/GPS or whatever, and it's just a giant pain to deal with them or them with rest of the world.

It's just a matter of practicality. "The world" expects to be able to be able to conduct daily life with text.

So given that, why wouldn't/shouldn't a car make it as easy/distraction-free as possible to accommodate?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Hugh_Jassol said:


> The not wanting to read/reply to texts (via audio/voice) while driving is understandable and I do get it. But as much as it might be a "kids these days!" thing... it's just not how the world works anymore


Again would like to point out this is your view point, mine is different. The two times I got rear-ended both times the drivers we doing something else and not paying attention to the road. Just ridiculous things that people do when driving putting them and others at risk on the road.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

webdriverguy said:


> Again would like to point out this is your view point, mine is different. The two times I got rear-ended both times the drivers we doing something else and not paying attention to the road. Just ridiculous things that people do when driving putting them and others at risk on the road.


Yes, of course... the real question is: if the other drivers were using a hands-free system would it have prevented the accidents?

My point is that you can say all you want that "people shouldn't be doing it" - and whie, in principle you are 100% correct, people should also not be going over the speed limit, driving on icy roads, too fast in the rain, etc. Those, too, would avoid many accidents. But given that it is not _practical_ to expect everyone to do that, the next best thing is traction control, anti-lock brakes, air bags, steering correction, automatic braking..... and a system that allows those that choose to, to be as safe as possible when communicating via text.


----------



## EddieEV (Mar 12, 2019)

I am personally a user of Android Auto. Tesla could maintain its own apps, but still provide the Android Auto / Apple Car Play options.


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

I wouldn’t expect car play unless Apple let Tesla creates their apps in either C/Rust or react-native. Netflix, Hulu are their web based react apps, put in full screen mode (somewhat like Electron), this is why they upgraded to chrome. So I would assume they are building a web based container for other applications. CarPlay runs from your phone and effectively uses the car as a computer monitor, I do not see Tesla opening up this kind of access as it opens them to many security attacks.


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

If I could make one suggestion would be: that interface tesla just released for spotify is exactly what I want for my bluetooth connections!
Please Tesla just port that interface to the phone controls!


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Resurrecting this old thread...

I’ll be transitioning from a car with CarPlay to a Model Y later this year. Just curious if that latest software updates have made the user interface any better, particularly in the music and navigation areas...?

Sean


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

chaunce322 said:


> Resurrecting this old thread...
> 
> I'll be transitioning from a car with CarPlay to a Model Y later this year. Just curious if that latest software updates have made the user interface any better, particularly in the music and navigation areas...?
> 
> Sean


It sucks less, but it still sucks big time.

before I get chastised, the infotaiment, navigation system is superb, I only complain about the bluetooth music controls of this system THEY SUCK!


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

chaunce322 said:


> Resurrecting this old thread...
> 
> I'll be transitioning from a car with CarPlay to a Model Y later this year. Just curious if that latest software updates have made the user interface any better, particularly in the music and navigation areas...?
> 
> Sean


If CarPlay/Android Auto didn't exist, this would be regarded as one of the best if not the best interfaces available. But due to knowing what you'd be missing out on, there may be a number of things you will miss.

For me, it works great all around, I like being able to have it read and respond to texts, I like being able to share addresses from my phone, I like having Spotify built into the unit. But there is no doubt in my mind that I would move away from using these native built in features if they introduced Carplay into the UI somehow.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

chaunce322 said:


> Resurrecting this old thread...
> 
> I'll be transitioning from a car with CarPlay to a Model Y later this year. Just curious if that latest software updates have made the user interface any better, particularly in the music and navigation areas...?
> 
> Sean


I too went from a car with CarPlay to my Model 3, this was about 1.25 years ago. I still miss CarPlay to this day. Tesla has tried by adding new features like message notifications/reading/composing, and with better album art displaying, and spotify support, but overall, it's still **** compared to CarPlay IMO. Lots of bugs and not as many features overall. The biggest surprise to me was that it could not even play music from my phone over USB, you have to use Bluetooth.

That said, what Tesla offers is enough to get me by. In a way EAP "allows" me to do more with my phone so I don't need to rely on the in car phone interface as much. At least basic phone call handling works pretty well.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

My issue is that Android Auto works with my Google Voice app texts. Tesla does not recognize Google Voice as a text app.


----------



## SafariKC (Apr 15, 2019)

I get that Tesla would like to own more of the end to end experience, and if it was better I would love to use it and never look back. But right now the Tesla end to end experience isn't up to par with what's widely available with Android Auto and CarPlay today. 

I do wish that they would open up CarPlay and Android Auto as an embedded view that is below the current Music view UX. it would tuck away when you weren't using it. It's audio would be routed to the standard media player with the standard media controls when in it's minimized form. When pulled open it would just render and work the way that you expect CP or AA to work within a window. I think this would be a great compromise that would allow Tesla to offer the best experience outside of the embedded views the Phones generate in hopes that we don't need to dip down into the phones. 

Obviously with Autopilot most folks would stay up into the big beautiful default Tesla map view and wouldn't have CP or AA open all the time. Nor would they want to. But I should be able to use it to queue up my Podcasts, or reply to messages natively in CarPlay via Siri of AA via Google Assistant or interact with my HomeKit triggers when I get home easily. This effectively future proofs the Tesla experience, which is why I loved having it around in my BMW before I moved to a Model 3. It also puts some fire under the butts to actually up their game. 

I wonder what the technical limitation is that has us not having the current table steaks that other car manufactures have started to integrate into their experiences while still working on their own native software. BMW is a great example of something that works pretty well and keeps getting better but also have a toe into letting their customers bring their personal lives closer into their driving experience through deeper integration with the most personal of devices that tends to have all their media entries. 

KC


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

You're still going to massively miss CarPlay. 

The texting still sucks. 

Not having Waze is a bummer. 

Infotainment controls aren't all that great, IMO, since they freeze / don't work quite often.


----------

